# Solutions Manual



## kalvinmanual

I have solutions manuals to all problems and exercises in these textbooks. To get one in an electronic format contact me at: kalvinmanual(at)gmail(dot)com and let me know its title, author and edition. Please this service is NOT free.

INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Feedback Control of Dynamic Systems 6th E by Franklin, Powell, Naeini
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Field and Wave Electromagnetics 2nd Ed by David K. Cheng
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Financial Accounting 6th E with Annual Report by Libby, Short
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Financial Accounting 6th Ed by Harrison
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Financial Accounting An Integrated Approach, 6th Ed by Gibbins 
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Financial Management- Principles and Applications, 10th Ed by Keown, Scott
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Financial Management- Theory and Practice 12 th ED by Brigham, Ehrhardt
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Financial Reporting and Analysis Using Financial Accounting Information 10th Ed by Gibson
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Financial Reporting and Analysis, 3E by Revsine, Collins, Johnson
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Finite Element Techniques in Structural Mechanics Ross
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF First Course in Abstract Algebra, 3rd Ed by Joseph J. Rotman
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF First Course in Probability (7th Ed., Sheldon Ross)
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fluid Mechanics (5th Ed., White)
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fluid Mechanics 4th Ed by Cohen, Kundu
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fluid Mechanics 4th Edition by Frank M. White
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fluid Mechanics and Thermodynamics of Turbomachinery (5th Ed., S.L. Dixon)
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fluid Mechanics by CENGEL
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fluid Mechanics Egon Krause
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fluid Mechanics Fundamentals and Applications by Cengel & Cimbala
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fluid Mechanics with Engineering Applications, 10th Edition, by Finnemore
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Foundations of Applied Combinatorics by Bender, Williamson
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Foundations of Colloid Science 2e , Hunter
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Foundations of Electromagnetic Theory by John R. Reitz, Frederick J. Milford
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Foundations of Modern Macroeconomics 2nd Ed by Heijdra, Reijnders, Romp
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fourier and Laplace Transform - Antwoorden
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fractal Geometry Mathematical Foundations and Applications, 2nd Ed Kenneth Falcone
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF fracture mechanics ; fundamentals and applications, 2E, by T.L. Anderson
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF From Polymers to Plastics By A.K. van der Vegt
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamental Methods of Mathematical Economics 4th E by Chiang,Wainwright
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamental Quantum Mechanics for Engineers by Leon van Dommelen
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Advanced Accounting By Fischer, Taylor
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Aerodynamics ( 3 Ed., Anderson)
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Aerodynamics (2 Ed., Anderson)
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Aircraft Structural Analysis by Howard D. Curtis
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Applied Electromagnetics (5th Ed., Fawwaz T. Ulaby)
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Chemical Reaction Engineering by Davis
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Complex Analysis ( 3rd Ed., E. Saff & Arthur Snider )
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Computer Organization and Architecture by Abd-El-Barr, El-Rewini 
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Corporate Finance 8th edition by Ross
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Corporate Finance 9th edition by Ross
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Corporate Finance, 4th Edition (Brealey, Myers, Marcus)
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Differential Equations 7E Kent Nagle, B. Saff, Snider
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Differential Equations and Boundary Value Problems, 6th Ed by Nagle ,Saff, Snider
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Digital Logic with VHDL Design (1st Ed., Stephen Brown Vranesic)
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Digital Signal Processing Using Matlab 2nd Edition by Robert J. Schilling, Sandra L. Harris
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Electric Circuits (2nd.ed.) by C.K.Alexander M.N.O.Sadiku
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Electric Circuits (4E., Charles Alexander & Matthew Sadiku)
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Electromagnetics with Engineering Applications (Stuart Wentworth)
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Electronic Circuit Design , Comer
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Engineering Economics 2nd E by Chan S. Park
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF FUNDAMENTALS OF ENGINEERING ELECTROMAGNETICS, by DAVID CHENG
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Engineering Thermodynamics, 5th Ed (Michael J. Moran, Howard N. Shapiro)
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Engineering Thermodynamics, 6th Ed (Michael J. Moran, Howard N. Shapiro)
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals Of English Grammar 2nd edition by M.Lynn Morgan, Mark Wade Lieu ( Test Bank )
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Financial Management 12th edition James C. Van Horne, Wachowicz
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Fluid Mechanics 5th Ed Munson Young Okiishi
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Fluid Mechanics 6th Ed by Munson
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Fluid Mechanics, 4E (Bruce R. Munson, Donald F. Young, Theodore H.)
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Heat and Mass Transfer - 5th Edition F.P. Incropera D.P. DeWitt
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Heat and Mass Transfer (4th Ed., Incropera, DeWitt)
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Heat and Mass Transfer (6th Ed., Incropera, DeWitt)
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Hydraulic Engineering Systems 4th E by Houghtalen,Akan,Hwang
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Investments, 4th E by Jordan, Miller
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Investments, 5th E by Jordan, Miller
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Investments, 6th E by Jordan, Miller
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Logic Design, 5th Ed., by Charles Roth
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Machine Component Design (3rd Ed., Juvinall)
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Machine Component Design 4th Ed by Juvinall
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Machine Elements 2nd E by Bernard Hamrock
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Machine Elements by Bernard Hamrock
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Manufacturing 2nd Edition by Philip D. Rufe
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Materials Science and Engineering- An Integrated Approach, 3rd Ed by Callister
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Microelectronics by Behzad Razavi
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Modern Manufacturing 3rd Ed by Mikell P. Groover
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Modern Manufacturing: Materials, Processes, and Systems (2nd Ed., Mikell P. Groover)
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Momentum, Heat and Mass Transfer, 4th Ed by Welty,Wilson
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Momentum, Heat and Mass Transfer, 5th Ed by Welty,Wilson
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Organic Chemistry, 5E, by T. W. Graham Solomons
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Physics (7th Ed., David Halliday, Robert Resnick & Jearl Walker)
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Physics 9th Ed by Resnick, Walker, Halliday
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Physics, 8th Edition Halliday, Resnick, Walker
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Power Semiconductor Devices By Jayant Baliga
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Probability, with Stochastic Processes (3rd Ed., Saeed Ghahramani)
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Quantum Mechanics (C.L. Tang)
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Semiconductor Devices, 1st Edition by Anderson
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Signals and Systems Using the Web and Matlab (3rd Ed., Kamen & Bonnie S Heck)
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Solid-State Electronics by Chih-Tang Sah
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Structural Analysis 3rd Ed by Leet
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Thermal-Fluid Sciences, 2nd Ed. by Cengel
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Thermodynamics 5th Ed by Sonntag, Borgnakke and Van Wylen
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Thermodynamics 6th Ed by Sonntag, Borgnakke & Van Wylen
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals Of Thermodynamics by Borgnakke, Sonntag
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Wireless Communication by Tse and Viswanath
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Fundamentals of Wireless Communication by Tse, Viswanath
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Gas Dynamics (3rd Ed., John & Keith)
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF General Chemistry 9 Edition by Ebbings, Gammon
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF General Chemistry, 8th Edition by Ralph H. Petrucci; William S. Harwood; Geoffrey Herring
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Geometry - A High School Course by S. Lang and G. Murrow
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Geometry ( Glencoe )
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Geometry and Discrete Mathematics Addison Wesley
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Green Engineering - Environmentally Conscious Design of Chemical Processes by Shonnard, Allen
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Guide to Energy Management, 6th Edition by Klaus Dieter E. Pawlik
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Guide to Energy Management, Fifth Edition, Klaus-Dieter E. Pawlik
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF HARCOURT MATHEMATICS 12 Advanced Functions and Introductory Calculus
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Harcourt Mathematics 12 Geometry and Discrete Mathematics
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Heat and Mass Transfer: A Practical Approach (3rd. Ed., Cengel) 
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Heat Transfer A Practical Approach ,Yunus A. Cengel 2d ed
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Heating, Ventilating and Air Conditioning Analysis and Design, 6th Edition McQuiston, Parker, Spitler
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Higher Algebra 3rd edition by Hall and Knight
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Higher Engineering Mathematics 5th ed by John Bird
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF HIGH-SPEED NETWORKS AND INTERNETS 2 ED STALLINGS
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF History of Mathematics: Brief Version (Victor J. Katz)
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Hydraulics in Civil and Environmental Engineering 4 E by Chadwick , Morfett
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Hydraulics in Civil and Environmental Engineering 4th Ed by Chadwick , Borthwick
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Industrial Organization Theory & Applications by Shy
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Intermediate Accounting - IFRS Edition Vol.1 by Kieso, Weygandt, Warfield
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Intermediate Accounting 12th ed by Kieso
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Intermediate Accounting 13 ed by Kieso
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Intermediate Accounting Kieso 12th ed
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF INTERMEDIATE ACCOUNTING, 6th Edition, by Spiceland, Sepe
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Intermediate Algebra - Concepts & Applications 8th Ed by Bittinger, Ellenbogen
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Accounting 3rd Ed by Marriott, Mellett
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Algorithms, 2nd Ed by Cormen, Leiserson 
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction To Analysis (3rdEd) -by William Wade
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Applied Modern Physics by Henok Abebe
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Chemical Engineering Thermodynamics (7th Ed., Smith & Van Ness)
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Commutative Algebra by M. F. Atiyah
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Digital Signal Processing (in Serbian) by Lj. Milic and Z. Dobrosavljevic
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Econometrics (2nd ed., James H. Stock & Mark W. Watson)
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Electric Circuits 7th Edition by Dorf, Svaboda
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Electric Circuits, 6E, Dorf
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Electrodynamics (3rd Ed., David J. Griffiths)
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Elementary Particles 2nd Ed by David Griffiths
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Environmental Engineering and Science (3rd Ed., Gilbert M. Masters & Wendell P. Ela)
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Environmental Engineering and Science, Edition 2, Masters
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Ergonomics 2E by Robert Bridger
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Fluid Mechanics ( 7 E., Robert Fox, Alan McDonald & Philip )
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Fluid Mechanics (6E., Robert Fox, Alan McDonald & Philip)
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to fluid mechanics 5th edition by Alan T. McDonald, Robert W Fox
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Graph Theory 2E - West
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Heat Transfer by Vedat S. Arpaci, Ahmet Selamet, Shu-Hsin Kao
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Java Programming, Comprehensive Version 7th Ed by Liang
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Linear Algebra, 3rd Ed., by Gilbert Strang
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Management Accounting, 14 ED by Horngren, Schatzberg 
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Materials Science for Engineers (6th Ed., Shackelford)
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Materials Science for Engineers 7th E by Shackelford
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Mathematical Statistics (6th Ed., Hogg, Craig & McKean)
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Mechatronics and Measurements Systems 2nd Ed by Alciatore, Histand
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Nuclear And Particle Physics 2nd E by Bromberg, Das, Ferbel
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Operations Research - 7th ed by Frederick Hillier, Gerald Lieberman
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Probability 2nd Ed by Bertsekas and Tsitsiklis
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Probability by Dimitri P. Bertsekas and John N. Tsitsiklis
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Probability by Grinstead, Snell
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Quantum Mechanics (2nd Ed., David J. Griffiths)
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Quantum Mechanics 1st edition (1995) by David J. Griffiths
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Quantum Mechanics by Sandiford & Phillips
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Queueing Theory 2nd Edition by R.B. Cooper
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Scientific Computation and Programming, 1st Edition by Daniel Kaplan
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Signal Processing by S. J. Orfanidis
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Signal Processing by Sophocles J. Orfanidis
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Solid State Physics 8th Ed by Kittel & Charles
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Statistical Physics by Kerson Huang
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Statistical Quality Control (5th Ed., Douglas C. Montgomery)
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to the Theory of Computation by Ching Law
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to the Thermodynamics of Materials 3 E by Gaskell
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Thermal and Fluids Engineering by Kaminski, Jensen
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Thermal Systems Engineering Moran Shapiro Munson
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to VLSI Circuits and Systems, by John P. Uyemura
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introduction to Wireless Systems by P.M Shankar
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introductory Circuit Analysis 11th edition by Boylestad
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introductory Econometrics A Modern Approach, 3Ed by Jeffrey Wooldridge
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introductory Mathematical Analysis for Business, Economics and the Life and Social Sciences, 12th E By Haeussler,Paul,Wood
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introductory Quantum Optics (Christopher Gerry & Peter Knight)
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Introdution to Solid State Physics, 8th Edition by Kittel 
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Investment Analysis & Portfolio Management, 7e by Reilly, Brown
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Investment Analysis and Portfolio Management 7th Edition by Frank K. et al. Reilly
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Investments by Charles P. Jones
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF IT Networking Labs by Tom Cavaiani
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Java How to program 5th Ed by Deitel
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Java How to program 7th Ed by Deitel 
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Journey into Mathematics An Introduction to Proofs ,Joseph Rotman
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Kinematics, Dynamics, and Design of Machinery, 2nd Ed., Waldron & Kinzel
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Kinetics of Catalytic Reactions by M. Albert Vannice
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF LabVIEW for Engineers by Larsen
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Laser Fundamentals (2nd Ed., William T. Silfvast)
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Learning SAS in the Computer Lab 3rd ED by Elliott, Morrell
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Lectures on Corporate Finance 2006, 2 Ed by Bossaerts, Oedegaard
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Linear Algebra - 2 Ed - Poole
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Linear Algebra and Its Applications 3rd ed by David C. Lay
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Linear Algebra Done Right, 2nd Ed by Sheldon Axler
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Linear Algebra with Applications (6th Ed., S. Leon)
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Linear Algebra with Applications 3rd Ed by Otto Bretscher
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Linear Algebra with Applications 7th Edition by Steven J. Leon
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Linear Algebra With Applications, 2nd Edition by W. Keith Nicholson
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Linear Algebra, by J. Hefferon
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Linear Circuit Analysis Time Domain, Phasor and Laplace.., 2nd Ed, Lin
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Linear Circuit Analysis, 2nd Ed by DeCarlo , Pen-Min Lin
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Linear dynamic systems and signals by Zoran Gajic
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Linear Systems And Signals, 1stE, B P Lathi
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Logic and Computer Design Fundamentals, 2E, by Morris Mano and Charles Kime
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Logic and Computer Design Fundamentals, 3d edition by Morris Mano and Charles Kime
INSTRUCTOR'S SOLUTIONS MANUAL OF Logic and Computer Design Fundamentals, 4/E, by Morris Mano and Charles Kime


----------

